# What is the point in getting fit????



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

as a male, I dont have any point in getting fit! nobody cares how I look, I was really fit once and it didnt change my life one bit, girls dont care, no one gives a s**t!!

and as for being strong and active, that is completely useless in our modern world! I really dont have to be active for anything! 

Yet i keep striving for fitness with some pathetic hope that somehow it will make some difference, any difference!!!

why do u all even try? whats the point???


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

it makes a difference. When you're young, you won't see it. But trust ..

when you get older/fatter/sicker/prey to hospitals.. you'll wish you had. Too many patients walking around my age lose their independence early in life because they didn't take of their bodies.

As a woman I believe i should be fit/capable in the "modern world".. guys are still guys regardless of the era, thus, it boosts the confidence level of knowing i am capable of protecting myself. Thus, i weight train, box/spar, martial arts, and walk/elliptical train.

Thanks to unfit guys.. whenever an altercation comes up.. they (not being fit or capable) are the first to run.. or they get their as**s handed to them on a platter. (Yet, they talk a good game especially on the internet)..:|

Why do you think that females literally swoon, or get horny, when they see a man protecting their woman in movies or in the news? Because these types are becoming pretty rare in reality. so yeah.. depending on your location? you'll need it if you travel..(especially on the south side of Chicago, East St Louis, Bedford Stuyes, the deep south, Highland Park, Wayne Minor Courts, etc.,)..

Fitness is a lifestyle. It's not a "way to attract girls"... if you're a "douche bag".. regardless of how you look, an emotionally/mentally/physically "balanced" woman will not be interested anyway.

If a woman is not attracted to you, don't blame it on your fitness level. Maybe it could be something else?


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have started to work out over the past month or so and I enjoy the euphoria afterwards.

Weirdly I like the during too. The gym is really nice and calming as I go late when no one is there. Something nice about it that I have not been able to put my finger on....


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel this way a lot. I've been working out and exercising for years, and sometimes (when I'm really depressed) the only reason I see to keep it up, is so I don't lose my muscle. I'd be skinny and soft in a month if I stopped.
I understand the thoughts about it being pointless. I even told my psych doc. that I thought working out was a vain and ridiculous, and I had no idea why I kept it up. 
I think the reason I do is that it does give me more confidence. It helps to know that my brain may be a pain in the ***, but my body is (for the moment) sound.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've tried working out many times and making it a routine, I just simple HATE it. Of course I'm a pretty slender guy(not to brag), so I don't require much exercise. I just don't see the point of working my *** off to lift something heavy over and over to make me sweat and feel uncomfortable. Yeah, I mike look like Mike from "Jersey Shore" eventually, but I'm still going to have to continue that process over and over to keep my body like that. The only point I see in working out is if you're actually out of shape. I don't need to workout to walk around with overly tight shirts just to make society gawk at me. That's just being self-centered, I don't care who you are. If you're an athlete, model, or out of shape, then yes I would recommend staying fit. If you're just an average every day person, working out is a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

There are so many benefits apart from looking better/getting stronger.
When I started exercising regularly I was simply happy because I didn't feel constantly lethargic anymore and my mind felt less hazy. 
Not gonna lie I still get anxious going out running but for me it's worth it. Why don't you research the benefits for depression/anxiety?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Being fit improves Well being and decreases the risk of having diseases/health problems. Everyone is at risk for some health problem like diabetes, cancer, heart disease, high blood pressure, etc. If youre in good shape and eat healthy youre just at a less significant risk. Youll live longer of course.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

lookwise who cares but it makes you feel better about yourself not because of your appearance but excersise is good for you releases serotonin


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

for when you wait for the water to be fixed


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

A healthy body is a healthy mind. For that reason in itself you should strive to be healthy, not for the sake of wanting to look physically appealing. Exercising and eating healthy raises confidence levels and regulates homeostasis throughout your body. Are those not acceptable reasons?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the biggest things you might notice with weight loss, is a gain in energy. You should also notice a brain performance boost. Sure sure... scientifically unsound, and politically unheard of, but yeah... it's true...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-weight-the-lower-your-IQ-say-scientists.html

Something to do with blood oxygen supply and fatty lipids in the blood stream clogging up the gears. Sugar can burn you right out as well. Healthy weight, is all you need, not an ideal super model weight to notice the differences.

I did that a few years ago... I was working 24/7 around the clock, and then for some reason got addicted to fudge, and burnt right out, gained a few pounds, and yeah, it was nearly impossible to move forward, comparatively.


----------



## Soclose111 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wot, I've noticed a lot more female attention after lifting.


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

High blood pressure at the age of 21 is what makes me exercising and trying to get fit. It is not normal. *sob*


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

i think that people do care.....i think that these days how a man looks is starting to become more and more important. my dad bought himself a bunch of creams and lotions recently and we just made fun of him. anyway....

it will give u other benefits also. you'll feel better, have more energy, you will be HEALTHY.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

live longer, and the hotter the girl, the more I see them fit guys


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, there's being healthier, feeling better both physically and emotionally and also looking better, even if only for yourself.

Yep, certainly no point to it.


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

Helps me think, lately its been leaving me angry but more clear headed and less directionless. If you have some crap going on but anything decent it helps you be less of the sandy crotch when it counts. in my case it doesn't really replace meds


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

Feeling good mentally and physically? Thats enough reasoning for me.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Because it means you can be apart of the world while living in a way that you know the times do change, fads come and go, people are born, people die, and you, and you only can take a stand in life; because you were strong and fit enough to get back up.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It is empowering. It is good to be able to do things you want to do.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting in shape has changed my life.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Why don't you just lay in your bed all day then die. Instead you can go get high off doing some fasted cardio.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Why don't you just lay in your bed all day then die. Instead you can go get high off doing some fasted cardio.


The frustration forum is DAT way >>>>>>>>


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Post found on a fitness blog, but here is 100 reasons.

Because it makes you feel confident
Because it helps you get stronger
Because exercise helps combat depression
Because you’ll feel proud of yourself
Because you have goals you want to reach
Because you’ll feel bad if you don’t
Because you want to move forward, not backward
Because it burns more calories than not working out
Because it improves your heart health
Because you want a great butt
Because it prevents diabetes
Because you want to be a good example to your kids
Because you want to feel good in your clothes
Because it reduces your risk of cancer
Because your body was made to move
Because you want to be an athlete
Because you want to look better
Because it lifts your mood
Because you want to stand taller
Because it reduces back pain
Because it feels good
Because it makes you feel accomplished
Because you spend most of your day on your butt
Because swimsuit season is always coming
Because strong is the new skinny
Because dieting only works so much
Because it strengthens your bones, too
Because it helps you lose weight
Because it allows you to eat more food
Because it’s the best way to spend “me” time
Because it helps you de-stress
Because it’s cheaper than therapy
Because you want a strong core
Because you want to take care for yourself
Because you take pride in your body
Because it strengthens your legs
Because it helps your clothes fit better
Because you want to push yourself
Because you are capable of more than you ever imagined
Because moving your body feels good
Because it keeps your mind sharp
Because it helps you beat belly bloat
Because it helps you sleep better at night
Because it gives you energy
Because you want to stay healthy as you age
Because you want to look younger
Because you want toned arms
Because it improves your balance
Because it burns off last night’s dessert
Because it boosts your immune system
Because sweat is sexy
Because you want to live longer
Because you want to get better at your game
Because you want to catch someone’s eye
Because exercisers earn more money
Because you’re more likely to eat better when you exercise
Because you want to shave time off your running pace
Because you want to breathe easier
Because you want to see the scale drop
Because exercise improves your sex life
Because you are worth it
Because being fit makes everything in life better
Because you promised yourself that you would
Because you deserve a better life
Because it’ll help you drink more water
Because you want to do real push-ups
Because it reduces your health care costs
Because you’ll miss fewer days of work
Because you want to create a new future for yourself
Because it’ll help you like what you see in the mirror
Because it makes clothing shopping more fun
Because you want to look and feel incredible
Because exercising can be fun
Because it’ll give your skin a glow
Because it’s a good way to spend time with your friends
Because it’ll help you prevent the middle-age spread
Because it reduces your blood pressure
Because you don’t want to let yourself go
Because you don’t want to squeeze into an airplane or rollercoaster seat
Because it strengthens your spirit
Because it’s a cheap way to entertain yourself
Because you’ll be able to reward yourself
Because you need a reason to wear those new workout clothes
Because you’re tired of being tired
Because not working out is not going to get you very far
Because it’s a great way to spend time outside
Because you made a commitment to yourself
Because you’re tired of starting over
Because there will always be another wedding, vacation or reunion
Because you’re not a quitter
Because it improves your cholesterol
Because it boosts your metabolism
Because it prevents age-related muscle loss
Because if you can do this, you can do anything
Because a fit body is a healthy body
Because it beats sitting on the couch
Because everyone has at least 10 minutes to spare
Because you want to be stronger than your excuses
Because not working out isn’t working out for you
Because the only workout you ever regret is the one you skip


----------



## Al Moss (Oct 9, 2013)

*hi*

hi,
To get some endorphins 
and to look good naked (useful if we overcome social anxiety).


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> it makes a difference. When you're young, you won't see it. But trust ..
> 
> when you get older/fatter/sicker/prey to hospitals.. you'll wish you had. Too many patients walking around my age lose their independence early in life because they didn't take of their bodies.
> 
> ...


I live about 10-15 minutes from East St. Louis. The whole area is a mess.

Yeah, fitness is _not _all about looks (though I do love my sweetie's sexy muscles ), it's about survival. Thus, survival of the fittest. But you don't wanna be too bulky. It's better to be lean, so you have a good balance of speed and strength.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Noca said:


> Post found on a fitness blog, but here is 100 reasons.
> 
> Because it makes you feel confident
> Because it helps you get stronger
> ...


Unless you don't care about any of those things. And as for 12, not everyone even has kids, and many people beg to differ on 53. Not everyone digs slimy bodily fluids.

Just saying.


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

forgot to say I listen to audiobooks and podcasts while working out. check out Bulls eye w/ Jessie Thorn (interviews) or Sex at Dawn by Chris Ryan(modern sociology). both pretty goddam good


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> Getting in shape has changed my life.


How has it changed your life"? You mean like having a social life, being healthy, happy and well?



Draconess25 said:


> I live about 10-15 minutes from East St. Louis. The whole area is a mess.
> 
> Yeah, fitness is _not _all about looks (though I do love my sweetie's sexy muscles ), it's about survival. Thus, survival of the fittest. But you don't wanna be too bulky. It's better to be lean, so you have a good balance of speed and strength.


Being in shape is a good thing and looks good but isnt really necessary in todays modern society unless youre in sports like football, basketball, boxing, swimming, etc. imo The only charging lion to watch out for is your boss at work.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Being in shape is a good thing and looks good but isnt really necessary in todays modern society unless youre in sports like football, basketball, boxing, swimming, etc. imo The only charging lion to watch out for is your boss at work.


It's necessary when you your mother is dating a thieving junkie, you walk past drug dealers on the way to the dollar store, and live next to a bunch of hillbillies who shoot their rifles in their backyard. Compared to all that, some dick in a suit can kiss my ***. The world isn't some safe and happy paradise now just because we have Iphones and Adidas.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Draconess25 said:


> I live about 10-15 minutes from East St. Louis. The whole area is a mess.


 I'm about 90 minutes southeast of there, I know the area though. Dangerous place.



CopadoMexicano said:


> How has it changed your life"? You mean like having a social life, being healthy, happy and well?


Do I have a social life? No, not really, but I don't want much of one either. It's too much stress.

Am I healthy? Yes, more so than I've ever been. I feel great, I rarely get sick anymore, my sleep patterns have become normal after years of trouble sleeping.

Am I happy? I'm not depressed anymore. I can't say that I'm happy, but I'm content with life and feeling good about the future. Compared to feeling like I wanted to die everyday it's a huge improvement.

Am I well? That seems about the same as happy and healthy, but I do like what I see in the mirror. I'm not all the way where I want to be, but it's within sight. I know I'm more fit than almost everyone around me and that feels good, too. I get complimented constantly and after years of that not happening and feeling really bad about myself, that feels pretty good.

I was recently offered a job doing some construction work by some guys at my gym. They said they could tell I would work hard by how I went about working out. I've never been to a job interview and probably would have continued not working had it not been for this. I'm supposed to start when the weather warms up. I plan on doing that until I go back to school.

I also posted a picture on Facebook about a week and a half ago and got asked out by a total stranger. She said I was cute and wanted to know if I was single. I went on a movie date with her and had a good time. It was the first time I'd done anything like that in years. I don't know if it's going to lead anywhere, but it was still fun. I got several other messages from girls I do know telling me how good I looked, which is always awesome.

I've recently begun to think about making a career out of fitness or nutrition. I haven't decided exactly what yet, but it's the only thing I've ever loved to do, even though I had quit doing it for most of my 20's. I've also began working out every Sunday with two guys who are competitive powerlifters. The older one asked me to start working out with them because he said I had potential on my deadlift. I'm interested in it if I could ever get over my anxiety enough to do it. For now I'm just trying to learn something and get stronger. If I ever feel like I could do it, I may.

I'm feeling pretty good about life right now and most of it is due in some way from working out, so yes, it's changed my life.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I do meditation and push ups. Now I am spending the day on the sofa watching investigation discovery.


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

_AJ_ said:


> as a male, I dont have any point in getting fit! nobody cares how I look, I was really fit once and it didnt change my life one bit, girls dont care, no one gives a s**t!!
> 
> and as for being strong and active, that is completely useless in our modern world! I really dont have to be active for anything!
> 
> ...


You don't do it for someone else, you do it for yourself. Exercise makes me feel better physically and mentally.
Let me ask you, suppose you worked out for 6 months every other day, and then stopped for 2-3 weeks, you wouldn't feel any difference in your well-being?


----------



## G0ddess (Feb 9, 2014)

If you don't see a need to keep yourself in shape for the opposite sex (or whoever you're into), then do it for YOU. People who are healthy and take care of themselves live longer. And it definitely feels much better when you aren't loaded down with extra weight and that lethargic feeling that comes along with being unhealthy.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

You get fit to feel better and to be physically healthy. For you. Not for some chick, not for the admiration of other men, for you. To be proud of having the discipline to train and eat properly on a consistent basis. To occupy yourself, and in the case of someone with mental issues like ours, to get a nice jolt of endorphins that make you feel happier and to just get out of the house. Also, it might not be a "requirement" these days to be physically fit for most jobs, but that doesn't mean our bodies were made/fit for sedentiary lifestyles.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

And it won't be so useless if you ever get mugged. Just because it's 2014 doesn't mean people still don't prey on the weak.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Draconess25 said:


> And it won't be so useless if you ever get mugged. Just because it's 2014 doesn't mean people still don't prey on the weak.


Well, you can always carry something sturdy like a crow bar or piece of medal to smack the sexual predator.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Well, you can always carry something sturdy like a crow bar or piece of medal to smack the sexual predator.


Uh, I said nothing about sexual predators. And if you can't lift that something sturdy, there's no point in having it. This thread is making me have less pity for victims of violent crimes. If you go the extra mile to stay fit, I guess that's your problem. I bet you also live in some peaceful little suburb.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Draconess25 said:


> Uh, I said nothing about sexual predators. And if you can't lift that something sturdy, there's no point in having it. This thread is making me have less pity for victims of violent crimes. If you go the extra mile to stay fit, I guess that's your problem. I bet you also live in some peaceful little suburb.


I bet nothing and can make a bunch of assumptions too. Im not going to even argue. Im done.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Draconess25 said:


> It's necessary when you your mother is dating a thieving junkie, you walk past drug dealers on the way to the dollar store, and live next to a bunch of hillbillies who shoot their rifles in their backyard. Compared to all that, some dick in a suit can kiss my ***. *The world isn't some safe and happy paradise now just because we have Iphones and Adidas*.


I agree Draconess..

some folks are absolutely clueless..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand the point in asking what is the point in getting attractive?

But, from my point of view, I am very oriented on healthy living. I literally can't think of one reason why it shouldn't be a priority in any person's life. Even in darkest states of depression, sure I might be more inclined to choke down a cheeseburger once in awhile, but once you get into the habit of getting into this certain [state] of living, it's really hard to shake because you recognize all the important benefits, long term and short term it makes.

Seriously, eating superfoods high in antioxidants and in nutritional value, along with taking the necessary supplements, and maintaining a balanced diet, and keeping fit every single day, exposing yourself to the right amount of sunlight, has such positive benefits.

You see your skin more radiant
You see your bone structure more defined with less fatty saturated foods, more lean protein
You see things on your body higher, and firmer
You see your hair stronger, fuller, shinier
You see a change in your mood and your attitude with less of certain toxins

The physical benefits, the mental benefits, the health benefits, I literally cannot think why someone would want to look like a slub over looking beautiful and radiant and positive and happy and being strong and healthy.

I think this is the purpose of life. Life is health. People recognize it in you when you are healthy because that is the mating ritual, looking for a healthy, attractive mate to spawn your offspring.


----------



## chris1229 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think exercising and getting fit is crucial in improving confidence and your feelings of self-worth. Even if you think no one cares how you look, I'm sure that at least one person noticed and probably thought to themselves " Wow! That guy is really fit and attractive" or something like that. Also if you are fit and happy with your body your confidence will go way up while your social anxiety will decrease. I've been running, lifting weights, and doing things like push-ups and ab exercises. As I've gotten more fit, I've gotten a lot more comfortable around people. Other than the psychological improvements, getting fit has obvious beneficial health effects, so if you want to live a longer and happier life, keep on working out, man.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

There is no real point if your goal isn't to be more 'attractive,' to extend your lifespan, and to have a reduced chance of getting a terminal illness. In my case, I don't care about looking attractive as it wouldn't help my mental state because I find it burdensome as it is when people look. I don't want to live long, so there's no point in extending my lifespan. The terminal illness part is the only thing that really irritates me because I've seen people suffer horribly before drawing their last breaths and they didn't deserve that kind of an exit. But, with almost everything else in life, there are no guarantees. I guess you could work out just to get better sleep and perhaps avoid indigestion?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mister Spirit said:


> There is no real point if your goal isn't to be more 'attractive,' to extend your lifespan, and to have a reduced chance of getting a terminal illness. In my case, I don't care about looking attractive as it wouldn't help my mental state because I find it burdensome as it is when people look. I don't want to live long, so there's no point in extending my lifespan. The terminal illness part is the only thing that really irritates me because I've seen people suffer horribly before drawing their last breaths and they didn't deserve that kind of an exit. But, with almost everything else in life, there are no guarantees. I guess you could work out just to get better sleep and perhaps avoid indigestion?


Exercise helps in general physical and mental health. Unless you dont mind spending your life dealing with preventable illnesses. The average person in Canada spends their last10 years of their life in sickness but it doesnt have to be that way.

I think the real question you are asking is what is the point of life or living. You seem really depressed by your living situation. You sound like you feel hopeless and helpless.

While exercise isnt going to change your living situation and that which you have no control over,it can help give you a sense of control at least about changing you. Setting some goals and attaining them can help you no matter what your situation is and help you endure what you are going through right now until the opportunity comes along for you to move forward with your life and out of the jam you are in at the moment.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

To the OP: Fun fact, the logic you're using also justifies suicide. I suggest you stop right there... 


And pay attention to calichick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Billius said:


> To the OP: Fun fact, the logic you're using also justifies suicide. I suggest you stop right there...
> 
> And pay attention to calichick


 What if you passively get heart disease by overeating? is that a passive suicide?



calichick said:


> People recognize it in you when you are healthy because that is the mating ritual, looking for a healthy, attractive mate to spawn your offspring.


lol.

u mean like this guy:


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

It depends on what is important to you. For myself, it makes me feel good. Even if it's not really helping me mentally, it feels like I'm making some sort of progress on something. It also, in my opinion, makes me look better. This doesn't directly impact my life that I can see, but I feel like if I'm at least not-unfortunate looking, that people will think my lack of a social life is by design. It's not fair, but when you're a sort of a loser and unattractive, people pity you more than if you were still a loser, but physically attractive. I'm not entirely sure why this is important to me, and it probably shouldn't be, but there you go.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm very skinny. My bones get tired of supporting me. When I exercise, I feel so much better as they get muscle support and it's not just them doing all the work. 

That reminds me, I really should be exercising right now because my bones feel so achey right now.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> What if you passively get heart disease by overeating? is that a passive suicide?


Your ill conceived attempt at humor is not making me laugh:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Billius said:


> Your ill conceived attempt at humor is not making me laugh:b


ok not that it has to be funny.


----------

